# TRS27 Headlight Wiring



## esnb74 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am fixing my JD TRS27 for winter. Want to get the headlight working. There is no wires there. Where do the wires come from that goes to the headlight? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

From under the flywheel cover.


----------



## esnb74 (Sep 27, 2010)

OK. I found a wire coming out the flywheel cover and it goes up to a spade terminal bracket on the carb mounting bracket with another spade connector (red wire that I added in pic below). The headlight has two connectors on it. Do I run this red wire to one side and just ground the other side? (Sorry for the sideways pic, it is right side up on my computer and can get it to show up correctly in this forum)


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF. "IF" you have the correct wire, they would come out of the recoil shroud on the gas tank side. I "think" the wires in your photo are kill switch wires that have no power. They just short the ignition coil to stop the motor.
Are you the original owner of the TRS? If you bought it used, the original owner may have switched motors to one that doesn't have an alternator for powering the light. Did the headlight work at one time?


----------



## esnb74 (Sep 27, 2010)

Not the original owner. I'm the 2nd or 3rd. Machine shows very little use as the paint is still on the auger and inside the shoot. I will look a another time while installing a new carb this weekend and working on an rechargeable LED light idea.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I just noticed the Craftsman label on the engine shroud. A John Deere wouldn't come with a Craftsman branded Tecumseh motor, so, I'm pretty sure the engine has been changed by a previous owner.


----------

